# RSN's... should be in Channel's I Recieve Now



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just got the word, and confirmed it on my units.

As you are aware, the R15's attempt to determin what channels you recieve.
If the R15 identifies you can recieve a channel, you are allowed to setup recordings on it.

Well, as many people have pointed out, difficulty recording on the RSN's because the R15 didn't identify them as channels you recieve.

Well... DirecTV has made a change to the bit stream that the R15 looks at, specifically targetting the RSNs. The R15 now thinks you recieve all of them.

It is a quick fix so that people can set recordings on the channels. 
It is not a LONG term fix, as down the road they will make the necessary changes for the unit to exactly identify which RSNs you recieve.

Your ACCESS card still will only give you access to the RSNs that you can actually tune in, so don't go trying to record RSNs you can't recieve.

So to wrap this up....
You can now record on your RSNs

Earl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

What's this now Earl. Now bailing wire and bubble gum on DTV's part? Should add this to Bobman's "work around" list. :grin:

EDIT: I guess the real ?? is how do DTivos handle this? DTV had to modify the stream, so does that mean they are sending one stream to Tivo units and a different stream to R15s? This could be a great find if this is true. May explain alot.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nah... It is a piece of the existing stream that DTivos don't pay attention to.

The TiVo doesn't make an attempt to figure out what you recieve and what you don't recieve. You have to control that manually.

The R15 does that for you..

I look at it as a way to get a quick fix done for something that has to be corrected via either a software update, or a working on the data stream.

PS: Anyone ever tell you, that you are one tough cookie to satisfy?:grin:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I gotta say, for years I've wanted DTiVos to automatically figure out "channels I receive". Not anymore.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> I gotta say, for years I've wanted DTiVos to automatically figure out "channels I receive". Not anymore.


Why do you say that? With the exception of the RSNs... it does a pretty good job of figuring out what you are authorized to recieve.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Why do you say that? With the exception of the RSNs... it does a pretty good job of figuring out what you are authorized to recieve.


It's a nice concept if they get it work properly. At least with TIVO you have the flexibility to decide which channels you want to allow it to record from. The two things I don't like about this feature as it currently implemented on the R15 is

1) You can't disable channels that you don't want/use such as PPVs
2) Find By results don't even use the CYR! It returns hits on channels you DON'T receive.

If they fix those two things, along with a proper solution to the missing RSN channels, it will be a nice feature.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Why do you say that? With the exception of the RSNs... it does a pretty good job of figuring out what you are authorized to recieve.


Well, there's this, and there's also the premium channel free previews.

It would be nice to have autodetect as a starting point, but then you should be able to add/remove from the list manually.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Manual tweaking of the list would be a good start, but I don't see it as critical as it was with the TiVos because the R15's don't do the suggestion recording.

If the FindBy would use what ever "favorite" you select (Either the CIR, or either of the two favorite lists), then I think that would cover #1, and #2


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't have an R15, so maybe I misunderstand the issue. I thought it actively prohibited you from scheduling recordings, even from the guide, on a channel it thought you didn't receive, affecting RSNs but also premium channel free previews. Isn't that the case?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> I don't have an R15, so maybe I misunderstand the issue. I thought it actively prohibited you from scheduling recordings, even from the guide, on a channel it thought you didn't receive, affecting RSNs but also premium channel free previews. Isn't that the case?


The R15 does do that.. If it doesn't think you get a channel, then you can't set a recording for it.

The RSN's where getting "messed" up, so the Access card knew you can tune them in, but the R15 thought you didn't get them.

I didn't check during the last Premium FreeView, but I will make a note of it to check it during the next one.

Note: When DTV changed the stream, I didn't have to do anything to my R15's for them to reflect the changes. Same thing happened when I disconnected HBO and some other channels (uhum 595)... The Access Card knew right away, and in about an hour or so the R15 Channel's I recieve list reflected the change as well.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> The R15 does do that.. If it doesn't think you get a channel, then you can't set a recording for it.


Well, that's what makes it critical. Recording a black screen as a suggestion isn't a critical issue. Not allowing you to record something you should be able to record is.



> I didn't check during the last Premium FreeView, but I will make a note of it to check it during the next one.


No need. Just search this very forum. But maybe they'll remember to put it "in the stream" for all future preview weekends. Yeah, right.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmm... not sure why I didn't see the first thread on it:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48717&highlight=free
(Regarding the December Free Preview of Showtime)

And yes, I do hope that for the next FreeView they make the necessary adjustment accordingly.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

eengert said:


> 2) Find By results don't even use the CYR! It returns hits on channels you DON'T receive.


That's a marketing thing. They think that if you see shows you want to record on channels you don't receive, you might decide to subscribe to those channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dbronstein said:


> That's a marketing thing. They think that if you see shows you want to record on channels you don't receive, you might decide to subscribe to those channels.


I can see that, but on the flip side... It doubles (or even tripples) the size of some findby searches (like by title), showing you that it is available on the National CBS East and West feed, and replayed on Bravo, ect....


----------



## ssm06 (Dec 15, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Why do you say that? With the exception of the RSNs... it does a pretty good job of figuring out what you are authorized to recieve.


In my case, it didn't go a good job at all. There were over 30 channels I received that my R15 said I didn't (and none of the them was a RSN), and I couldn't record on those channels. I ended up returning my R15s and going back to the R10.

Hopefully, this will get fixed at some point. But until then, I can't use the R15.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

BTW, Starz! freeview coming up 2/17-2/19. In case there are any DirecTV engineers reading this, and you want to put it in the R15 CYR stream, I'd recommend adding the channels well before 2/17. Possibly as early as 2/17 shows up in the guide data (like 2/5 or so).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ssm06 said:


> In my case, it didn't go a good job at all. There were over 30 channels I received that my R15 said I didn't (and none of the them was a RSN), and I couldn't record on those channels. I ended up returning my R15s and going back to the R10.
> 
> Hopefully, this will get fixed at some point. But until then, I can't use the R15.


When did you return it?
And what channels are you referring to?


----------



## jeremyg (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, maybe I'm being a little slow here, but is this why there is no difference between mh "all channels" list and my "channels I get" list even tho I don't subscribe to all channels? It's causing my autorecords to try to record things on channels I don't get.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is a recent change, as the R15 and the "you get x,y,z channel" logic where not on the same page. 

Causing some people to not be able to record certain things.

So until they can get it all straighted out (which includes pieces outside the R15 development area), they have taken the route of giving us ALL channels.


----------



## outbackpaul (Feb 9, 2006)

What's a RSN?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Regional Sports Network (i.e. YES, Fox Sports Bay Area).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

outbackpaul said:


> What's a RSN?


Regional Sports Network. Not so important a few years ago, but now coming into an age of their own.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Manual tweaking of the list would be a good start, but I don't see it as critical as it was with the TiVos because the R15's don't do the suggestion recording.
> 
> If the FindBy would use what ever "favorite" you select (Either the CIR, or either of the two favorite lists), then I think that would cover #1, and #2


they better


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

chrishiatt1973 said:


> they better


Why pull up a thread that is almost 2 months old and reply "they better". What purpose does it serve for this particular thread?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Why pull up a thread that is almost 2 months old and reply "they better". What purpose does it serve for this particular thread?


I donna know. Nothing else to do? :grin: :grin:


----------

